# Brass Cleaning....



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

To this point I have been using a chemical brass cleaner. It does an ok job but I want to take it to the next level so I started looking at tumblers and media. Wow, there are a bunch of tumblers and different media types out there and I'm at a stand still on what to get. I'm not looking for a mirror finish out of my brass, I just want it to look good and I just thought I'd ask what the rest of you are doing?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I ordered one up from Midway Shooting Supply. It is a good 20 yrs old now and it works great.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I got my last RCBS tumbler on eBay. It had a few minor things wrong with it so it was cheap. RCBS sent me the replacement parts free.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I use this one: http://www.dillonprecision.com/#/conten ... se_Cleaner

with corn cob and dillons liquid polish. I like it!


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone trying the hornady ultrasonic unit?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Doc said:


> Anyone trying the hornady ultrasonic unit?


No I haven't but I would really like to get some stainless pins to tumble my brass in.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Once again thanks for the replies fellas!!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I love my tumbler, it was cheap cheap compared to the others. Ill have to get you the name of it but it does a great job with walnut shell and rouge media. Mirror finish in a couple hours depending on how many I put in.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I bought a Lyman tumbler on close out a while back.... got it for $35 new. Been a fantastic investment.

Be careful with chemical brass cleaners, they will weaken the brass.


Question for other tumbler guys: You prefer corn cob or walnut media?


-DallanC


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

I have a cabelas brand tumbler and it works great. I also use walnut media and just a little bit of flitz brass cleaner and about a 1/4 sheet of dryer sheet this help the dust from clinging to the brass and plastic lid ( static cling ) I also buy my media at petco. You can buy the crushed walnut bird bedding alot cheaper than tumbling media.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

DallanC said:


> I bought a Lyman tumbler on close out a while back.... got it for $35 new. Been a fantastic investment.
> 
> Be careful with chemical brass cleaners, they will weaken the brass.
> 
> ...


Dallan, I use to use corncob and it did a good job but I switched to walnut because it cleaned it a lot quicker and shinier. The only drawback is the polish they put in it. It's a mess to clean up.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

+1 on the cheapo Cabelas tumbler, mine does jut fine.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I use the corn media with a squirt of liquid car polish. Does a great job.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

str8shtr said:


> I have a cabelas brand tumbler and it works great. I also use walnut media and just a little bit of flitz brass cleaner and about a 1/4 sheet of dryer sheet this help the dust from clinging to the brass and plastic lid ( static cling ) I also buy my media at petco. You can buy the crushed walnut bird bedding alot cheaper than tumbling media.


Walnut bird bedding.......thanks, I didn't know that.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

On one of the other forums I frequent, there wsa talk of using the leg out of an old pair of denim jeans. Sew up one end, loosely fill with brass, then tie off the other end and throw in the dryer with some clothes needing drying. I don't know how it works, am only going off of what was discussed on the other site. I think if I were to try this, I'd go with a load of jeans or heavy material clothing for cushioning against the sides of the dryer.

I used to have a large Dillon tumbler that worked great. Had it stored in the garage for a short while after a move and it grew feet and walked out with my reloading setup.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Interesting idea stick man. Curiousity may get the best of me on that one.

I ended up getting a Cabela's tumbler that came with corn media and polish. In an hour and a half my brass looked brand spaking new!

Thanks again guys.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

I am using the Lyman Pro 1200. It does a nice job. I am using walnut shell. I haven't tried corn cob. 

I haven't had a tumbler for very long, maybe 2 years. I think bright shiny brass is over-rated. I loaded for many years without ever cleaning brass any more than wiping it off with a rag, if it looked like it needed it. Yes, it gets dark as it ages, but that does in no way hamper its performance.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

James said:


> Yes, it gets dark as it ages, but that does in no way hamper its performance.


I think for the most part you're right. It's a vanity thing but at the same time I like the idea of putting clean brass, free of residues, into my guns that I spend hours each year cleaning.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

James said:


> Yes, it gets dark as it ages, but that does in no way hamper its performance.


I beg to differ. My groups tighten proportionally to the shinyness of my brass. :mrgreen:

Just teasing. Like bullsnot said, its a vanity thing. I hate fingerprints on my polished brass. I go so far as wearing latex gloves when handling the brass after it has been prepped and during the loading process. 

I just finished cleaning and prepping a batch of .204 brass tonight. 250 pieces ready for primers, powder and pills!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

How much do you want for that shiny .204 brass ?. Been shot once so it can't be much. I'll give ya a penny a piece for it.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> How much do you want for that shiny .204 brass ?. Been shot once so it can't be much. I'll give ya a penny a piece for it.


Sounds like a fair price. I'll run those right up to you this afternoon. :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > How much do you want for that shiny .204 brass ?. Been shot once so it can't be much. I'll give ya a penny a piece for it.
> ...


Thank you. :O•-:


----------

